# Poor Rusty-3 yr. old Golden Retriever Mix in So. ILLINOIS



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that poor poor puppers


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Waiting for email response on him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks! OldGoldMum*

Thanks for emlg.

Hope you have better luck than I do.

I am worried about him because he is a mix.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Emailed a bunch of rescues  will wait for response, only for a short time tho


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I posted a list of rescues for mixes on the other forum.

Here you go

*Illinois All Breed and Mixed Breed Rescue Contacts




**All Breed Rescue*
A.D.O.P.T.
http://www.adoptpetshelter.org
Animals Deserving of Proper Treatment
(630)355-2299

*All Breed Rescue*
BARK- Dog Rescue, Belleville and metro East
Please note: this group does NOT accept owner surrendered animals.
http://www.barkrescue.net
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
Cause4Paws Rescue
http://www.geocities.com/Cause4PawsIL/
http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/IL248.html
Linda Bober
(708)426-3059
(773)445-7152 FAX
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
ChiRescue
http://www.chicagocanine.com/chirescue/
Lizzi K
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
Foster Pet Outreach
http://www.fosterpetoutreach.org
(309)682-1122
[email protected]

*All Breed Dog Rescue*
IL-MO Rescue
http://www.ilmorescue.org/
Melanie O'Brien
(618)235-0294
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
Pets4All
Nicole Welborn
(217)749-2951
[email protected]
[email protected]

*All Breed/ Mixed Breed Rescue*
Recycling Animals in Need (RAIN)
http://www.RainShelter.org
(815)286-3042
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
Red Door Animal Shelter
http://www.RedDoorShelter.org
(773)764-2242
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
Strays in the Garden, Inc.
(708)220-5395
(708)339-8228

*Lhasa Mixes*
LhasaLuv Dog Rescue & Lhasa Rescue Network
http://www.lhasaapsorescue.org
Sandy Brunelli-Kornkven
(262)363-5567
[email protected]

Pit Bulls and Pit Bull Mixes, Medium and Large Breed Mixes
Teresa
(708)790-3366
[email protected]

*Purebred Toy Dogs*
Barbara Meskan
(847)673-6247
(773)489-0496
[email protected]

*Senior All Breed Rescue*
Pets for Seniors
http://www.petsforseniors.org/ContactUs.html
(309)446-9721
[email protected]

*Senior All Breed Rescue*
Young At Heart Pet Rescue
http://www.yahpetrescue.com 
PO Box 1293
Palatine IL 60078
(847)529-2025

*Shih Tzu Mixes*
Shih Tzu Rescue of Central Wisconsin
Lois Kolpacki
(715)359-0872
[email protected]

*Small Purebred Dogs*
Charmel's Purebred Dog Rescue
1-888-Excite2 ext 29394-8700 (phone and FAX)
[email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You may want to start an address book. If you use Outlook it's easy. Once you have the email addresses set up by state (you may want to separate GR rescues from mixed breed rescues) you can mail out one message to a huge list.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm..*

Kimm:

Good idea to start an address book.

I always do things the Hard Way!!

tHANKS!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Emailed em 

*All Breed Rescue
*BARK- Dog Rescue, Belleville and metro East
Please note: this group does NOT accept owner surrendered animals.
http://www.barkrescue.net
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
Cause4Paws Rescue
http://www.geocities.com/Cause4PawsIL/
http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/IL248.html
Linda Bober
(708)426-3059
(773)445-7152 FAX
[email protected]


*All Breed Rescue
*Foster Pet Outreach
http://www.fosterpetoutreach.org
(309)682-1122
[email protected]

*All Breed Dog Rescue
*IL-MO Rescue
http://www.ilmorescue.org/
Melanie O'Brien
(618)235-0294
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
Pets4All
Nicole Welborn
(217)749-2951
[email protected]
[email protected]

*All Breed/ Mixed Breed Rescue
*Recycling Animals in Need (RAIN)
http://www.RainShelter.org
(815)286-3042
[email protected]

*All Breed Rescue*
Red Door Animal Shelter
http://www.RedDoorShelter.org
(773)764-2242
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMum!*

OldGoldMum!

You are a doll!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty..l*

Heard back from Dirk's-at least they were nice enough to answer,
but have 4 Goldens waiting to come in-have no space.:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Rusty is still there also., least they got back to me 

This is the repy:

Cindy,

Yes Rusty is still at the shelter. He is so nice he never has been aggressive to get his food or anything he is just gentle.

Ruth


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Rusty, Gold. Ret. X, still at Jefferson in Mt. Vernon, IL*

THis poor boy is still there.

I e-mailed a few rescues, again.

If anyone can think of another rescue, please e-mail them for Rusty!

They will euth soon!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Emailed more. Hope someone gets back.

Are you near him at all? Can you pull him if it comes to that?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMum*

Thanks, OldGoldMum.

No, I live about 6 hrs. from this shelter.
There is a volunteer for Jefferson, Lee Ann, and her e-mail is:
[email protected].

Of course, anyone emlg. shelter should e-mail the shelter and LeeAnn.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks, OldGoldMum.
> 
> No, I live about 6 hrs. from this shelter.
> There is a volunteer for Jefferson, Lee Ann, and her e-mail is:
> ...


Just got an email from someone that states:

I have been talking to the shelter that has Rusty and they are talking to Dirks Fund about him.
*******************************

(I know you posted earlier that they were full)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMum*

OldGOldMum:

Bless you and Thank you SO MUCH FOR ANYTHING you did!

So it sounds like Dirk's Fund might take Rusty? I hope.
*Rusty has a SAD STORY!!*
*Let me know if you hear anything else.*

I got an e-mail from Janet w/Goldens4us:
Janet said:

Hi, We are unable to take any dogs at the moment due to lack of foster homes, I contacted another rescue in St Louis and they have a waiting list. 

I am so sorry we cannot help, have you tried any of the all breed groups in St Louis?

Jan

**I replied that I've emld. a number of the mixed rescues KIMM gave me in St. Louis, but haven't had a chance to e-mail all.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We arent taken Rusty. We have no foster homes available. And a waiting list for dogs to come in. We told the person who contact us this yesterday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

Thank you for answering-Are you with Dirk's Fund?

I will just keep trying for Rusty.

*Here is Rusty's sad Story:
"Rusty is a nice guy that loves people and kids. His owner decided she didn't want him any more so moved and left him at a friends house who didn't feed him so he about starved to death. He is looking for a good home and friend to care for him. He is in Pen # 9 he is about 4 yrs old. We are receiving many dogs and puppies daily and each animal here will have a VERY LIMITED TIME. Please do not wait to contact us about any of these nice animals.*

If you are wanting a WEEKEND OR EVENING responses please email: 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
adoption Fee: $60.00 - fully refunded to you once you neuter, rabie, and microchip.
Adoption Hours: Mon-Fri 10:30A-4:45P
Phone Hours: Mon-Fri 8:30A-4:45P
(618)244-8024 Ask for Ruth. 

*Just e-mailed all those rescues on list Kimm posted for me, yesterday I did some. Also e-mailed As Good As Gold and Love a Golden.

I won't give up!!

*If anyone can think of another rescue to try for Rusty, please do. Think his time is very limited.*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> Thank you for answering-Are you with Dirk's Fund?
> 
> I will just keep trying for Rusty.


Yes I am with Dirks fund.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Received a few "possible" yes''s*

Received a few "possible" yes''s, depending on if Rusty is fixed, gets along well with other dogs and cats.

I pray that someone takes Rusty.

Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Received a few "possible" yes''s, depending on if Rusty is fixed, gets along well with other dogs and cats.
> 
> I pray that someone takes Rusty.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted.


not sure about fixed, but doesn't get aggressive at all.

I had a neg response in my email, all full, UGH

Praying one of your few takes him 
:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We arent taken Rusty. We have no foster homes available. And a waiting list for dogs to come in. We told the person who contact us this yesterday.


 
Yup, and I told that rescue of your response, now she emails back that they can't take him now either  UGH, my head is spinning

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Old Gold MUM*

OldGoldMum

Just sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> OldGoldMum
> 
> Just sent you an e-mail.


Um, to which addy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMom2001*

I sent the e-mail to OldGoldMum 2001.

Did you get it?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I sent the e-mail to OldGoldMum 2001.
> 
> Did you get it?


Nope, 
reg email addy is [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Does anyone live near Mt. Vernon, IL*

*Does anyone live near Mt. Vernon, IL*
Hi!! 
* Does anyone live near to Jefferson County Animal Shelter in Mt. Vernon, IL.*

If so, could you do me a huge favor and call shelter first and go and meet Rusty, the 3-4 Yr. Old Golden Retriever Mix, and let me know what he is like.
Don't say you were sent to see him.

I need to know how Rusty seems to be with other dogs, so I can find a rescue for him. Thanks! My e-mail is: [email protected].


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes! I would never be able to walk away.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *Does anyone live near Mt. Vernon, IL*
> Hi!!
> *Does anyone live near to Jefferson County Animal Shelter in Mt. Vernon, IL.*
> 
> ...


 
LOL, I just came on here to do the same thing  Too funny.

Not being helpful, man she is hindering to the max  and can't get her story straight.

If I wasn't going thru what personal crap we're going thru, I'd pull a roadtrip. We were going to but I really just can't up and leave right now. Totally sucks 

So please if there is anyone here, or someone you know that can check him out please do. This one may not make it if we don't pull our resources together.

Thanks, and I know Rusty would be forever greatful


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> LOL, I just came on here to do the same thing  Too funny.
> 
> Not being helpful, man she is hindering to the max  and can't get her story straight.
> 
> ...


That lady told Bob Rusty was HW pos also....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Unbelievable...*

Ruth never said anything about Rusty being HW pos, it says nothing in his bio about him growling at male dogs as she told me in an e-mail, growling -nothing else. She told OldGoldMum something else.

I do agree that unless someone happens to live close to Jefferson and can go give an assessment of Rusty, this boy is never going to get out of there.

I will be out all day tomorrow with my Sister, but will check back about 6 pm Chicago time. Wish I lived closer. I am 6 hours from the shelter.

Bless you all are for caring!

Here is description of Rusty:
Rusty is a nice guy that loves people and kids. His owner decided she didn't want him any more so moved and left him at a friends house who didn't feed him so he about starved to death. He is looking for a good home and friend to care for him. He is in Pen # 9 he is about 4 yrs old. We are receiving many dogs and puppies daily and each animal here will have a VERY LIMITED TIME. Please do not wait to contact us about any of these nice animals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty has Angels on this Forum!!*

There are definitely Angels among us on this forum and I am so very grateful to those of you who saw to it that Rusty was rescued today and is beginnning his HW Treatment. They said he was Low Positive.

I am so excited that now Rusty will know what it's like to be loved!!

Bless all of you for caring for Rusty!!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just had to say..*

*Just had to say how grateful I am for all the helping hands I had with finding Rusty a rescue. I just sent that wonderful rescue a small token of my appreciation. Told them that we hope the send up pictures of Rusty and let us know when he gets adopted!!!*:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------

